# I Have white stuff growing on my SD



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't believe how many problems I am having with these fish! Now I have a SD with white stuff on it. I have some pictures below. Can someone tell me what this is and how to treat please? The actual fish is on the left, it's refection is on the right so you can see both sides. He will not move so I can get a better pic. Thanks.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not too knowledgeable in the disease field but I'll try my best!

It looks to me like a type of fungus...You could try a salt treatment or some type of anti-fungal medication. I don't think that's the work of a parasite at least...


----------



## rricker300 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree, looks like fungus. I have found 1 tbs/5gal aquarium salt helps. Pimafix is also a very good treatmet. Gentle too.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, I have tryied both of these so far. I am now trying "API Fungus Cure". Turned the water green. It does not appear to be reversing yet.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

It's goten pretty bad now. It's covered most of the fish, I see some others with some on them too. Not sure what to do.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I had to take this one out and put an end to the suffering. The fungus had eaten almost all of his skin. I hope none of the others get it like that. It seems as though the other silver dollars that have some small signs of it are doing better now. I hope so.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

*fungus on Silver dollars*

Can someone please give me some ideas on getting rid of fungus? I have tryied salt, melafix/pimafix, fungus cure from API. And It it still not gone.



rsheets said:


> I can't believe how many problems I am having with these fish! Now I have a SD with white stuff on it. I have some pictures below. Can someone tell me what this is and how to treat please? The actual fish is on the left, it's refection is on the right so you can see both sides. He will not move so I can get a better pic. Thanks.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

try rid-ich very powerful and you need to put them in a separate tank...or other ich treatments


----------

